# Oxalá, quem dera e tomara



## ProctorSherwin

I did a thread search for this word but nothing gave me satisfaction.

*Oxalá – *I know that it means ‘to hope’

  I want to know the origin for one.



Outsider said:


> In Portuguese, there is the word "oxalá", derived from the Arabic phrase. However, the Portuguese word has lost all religious conotation. Today, it's just a neutral term used to make a wish. We have other phrases with a religious sense, but they are not derived from Arabic.


 
  Any more info as to origin would be great.

  Also, I am to understand that *Oxalá *has a part in Candomble. Any more info again would be great.

The big question here is how a word like *Oxalá ‘*to hope’ got turned in to the name of a god itself?

_Candomble - a religion based on the worship of Yoruba deities practiced in Brazil, esp. in the state of Bahia._


----------



## Vanda

Hi Ps, welcome to the PT forum!

As Outsider has said oxalá is an interjection derived from the Arabic _in sa alla._ 
It is also a form of Orixalá, the name of a god among orixás jeje-nagôs. Here you can get to know a little more about it.

So it is not like _hope_ turned into a name of a deity, but it is a coincidence with the African word. Unless the African and Arabic word has a connection, this I don't know. 
Anyway, I'll search a bit more in other dictionaries.


----------



## Vanda

Well, another dictionary says:


> ár. _in x__á__,__ll__á__h_ 'se Deus quiser' ou  do árabe _wa x__á__,__ll__á__h_ (pronunciado comumente _wo x__á__,__ll__á__h_) 'e queira Deus', pelo *espanhol *(primeiro registrado em 1495)


 
So the word came to Pt via the Spanish word  _ojalá!_ (1495) 
(Del ár. hisp. _law šá lláh_, si Dios quiere).)


----------



## ProctorSherwin

Vanda said:


> It is also a form of Orixalá, the name of a god among orixás jeje-nagôs.



ok so Obatalá is also known as Oxalá. Or am i reading incorrect text, that it's not Oxalá at all it's Orixalá?

Can i link the site with the text i'm getting this from? or should i quote it?

and thanks a ton already!


----------



## Vanda

The dictionary states that Oxalá (in this case the deity, not the Arabic word) is a syncope of Orixalá and according to the link I provided you it is one of the names by which Obatalá  known.The other name is: Orisainlá.



> Can I link the site with the text I'm getting this from? or should I quote it?


 
If you mean the site I've linked, the answer is Yes you can link it. It is a public site.


----------



## ProctorSherwin

Ok well question answered. Oxalá can be the name of the deity in candomble, and 'hope' in portuguese. Which is to your knowlage un-related.

And no the site I was talking about is seperate, but public I belive. So I can link from public sites for future refrence?

Hehe, thanks agian, time to go to Portuguese class!


----------



## Vanda

When you come back, please take your time to read WR rules:



> Legal





> 51.You are responsible for your own posts and agree not to hold WordReference.com liable for any messages posted.
> 52.You will not copy and retransmit any information out of these forums without first getting the permission of the original author of the message and a WordReference.com administrator.
> 53Messages posted at this site are the sole opinion and responsibility of the poster.




The comprehesive WR rules here.

Have a nice class.


----------



## Outsider

Here's an idea, although this is purely a hypothesis of mine. Perhaps the practitioners of _candomblé_ allowed "Orixalá" to be confused with "Oxalá", to avoid persecution back when Catholicism was the only religion allowed in Brazil. Any thoughts?...

P.S. The meaning of "oxalá" is more like "I hope", or "Let's hope". Here's a thread about this expression.


----------



## Vanda

Outsider, it can be! The only mention I have found till now is this one:_



			Orixalá, que significa, orixá dos orixás. Numa versão contraída, o nome que se acabou popularizando, é OXALÁ
		
Click to expand...

 __here._ But who knows?


----------



## ProctorSherwin

Outsider said:


> Here's an idea, although this is purely a hypothesis of mine. Perhaps the practitioners of _candomblé_ allowed "Orixalá" to be confused with "Oxalá", to avoid persecution back when Catholicism was the only religion allowed in Brazil.



Sounds possable. I can't think of a diffrent senario.


Thank you guys agian.


----------



## eumenes

Desculpe kurumin mas "oxalá" vem do árabe "_in sha allah" que significa "se Deus quiser"_


----------



## jazyk

Mas também é uma divindade afrobrasileira como ele/ela apontou. É claro que disse brincando, pois no caso em questão se tratava da palavra de origem árabe a que você acenou.


----------



## Alchemy

Very interesting word that I stumbled across a few days ago:

_...oxalá_ (both meaning "hopefully") are derived from _law šaʾ allāh_, a similar phrase meaning "if God willed it" or "if God wished it". 

Anyone know any additional information? I read somewhere that it's not really used in Brazil. Is there any fact to this?

Thanks!


----------



## Outsider

Search the forums for threads with "Inshallah" in their title, or something similar, and you should find an interesting thread. There were some discussions of "oxalá" here in the Portuguese forum, as well.


----------



## Macunaíma

_Oxalá_, até onde sei, não é usada no Brasil. No começo eu achava que tinha a ver com o candomblé, que era uma invocação ao _pai dos orixás_. Depois é que eu descobri que a palavra tem origem árabe, e significa "queira Deus".


----------



## MOC

Macunaíma said:


> _Oxalá_, até onde sei, não é usada no Brasil. No começo eu achava que tinha a ver com o candomblé, que era uma invocação ao _pai dos orixás_. Depois é que eu descobri que a palavra tem origem árabe, e significa "queira Deus".



Em Portugal é usada mais frequentemente. Significa precisamente isso, embora aqui se use mais "Deus queira".


----------



## Alandria

Nós usamos "tomara".


----------



## Vanda

Alchemy, I've  merged your thread to another one we have about the same subject.


----------



## Alchemy

Vanda said:


> Alchemy, I've merged your thread to another one we have about the same subject.


 
Thanks. 

Thanks to everyone for all the responses. Beautiful word. 

Could someone give an example as to how it's used? Is it generally used by everyone in Portugal? I have an image of the older generation using it.


----------



## Outsider

Which older generation? It's still widely used. If you search the web, you should find a song by the Portuguese band Madredeus, called _Oxalá_.


----------



## Que trem doido

I heard it being used in Brazil, although it was from somebody from Mato Grosso do Sul.  They had lived fairly close to the border, so I don't know if they used it because of it's proximity to the Spanish _ojalá_ or if it was used in that area of Brazil.

He was wishing he had more money, and said something like "Oxalá que eu tivesse o grana para comprar um carro desse!!!"

"I wish (or maybe if only) I had the money to buy a car like this!!!"

This was a young kid using this phrase though, about 20.  Of course, this was also in 1992.

I don't know if that helps or not.


----------



## Vanda

It isn't that we don't use it at all. Sometimes you can hear one or another person saying that, but very seldom. Also you can find that in poetry.


----------



## Alchemy

Thanks again.


----------



## Estelinha

Oi!

No Brasil, tenho escutado muito a expressão "tomara que + presente subjuntivo" mas minha pergunta é se "oxalá" é utilizado no Brasil com o mesmo significado.

obrigada!


----------



## Macunaíma

Não. A palavra existe, e como toda palavra que existe você a vai encontrar sendo usada por alguém em algum lugar, mas a maioria dos brasileiros sequer conhece essa palavra. A maioria pensaria se tratar de alguma coisa relacionada a religiões afro-brasileiras, como eu mesmo pensei quando a descobri.


----------



## Estelinha

Macunaíma, obrigada mais uma vez pela sua resposta!


----------



## antitese.br

"Oxalá" é uma interjeição equivalente a "ah meu deus!". É uma palavra usada mais no nordeste do Brasil, especialmente na Bahia, porque lá o candomblé (religião) é mais praticado (é uma herança forte da cultura africana).

Acho que qualquer brasileiro com um mínimo de cultura geral vai saber do que se trata a palavra, embora não seja comum usá-la.

Aconselho você a assistir à série de tv "Ó pai ó", onde encontrará dezenas de outras expressões parecidas. Apenas assistindo você entenderá como estas palavras estão associadas ao modo de ser dos baianos...

PS: a série mostra bastante de onde vem a alegria do brasileiro, esta ginga, este riso fácil, este jeitinho de ser brasileiro...


----------



## almufadado

> *África*
> 
> *Òsàlá* - Palavra de origem árabe, mais precisamente de _inshalla_, com o siginifcado de "se Deus quiser, se Deus o permitir".
> Na África _Obatalá, Osala, Osalufon, Osagiyan e Osa-Popo_, todos eles denominados *Òrìsà funfun* (branco), devido a cor que os simboliza, a cor branca. Obatalá e Odudua são associados de diversas maneiras nos mitos da criação.
> Orisa-Nla é o primeiro Orisa Funfun nascido diretamente de Olorun (DEUS).
> 
> 
> OrixaNlá
> Obatalá
> Odudua
> Oxalufon
> Oxaguian
> *Brasil*
> 
> *Oxalá, Obatalá, Orixalá, OrisaNlá*
> Oxalá é um nome genérico de vários *Òrìxá funfun* (branco), é como são chamados diversos Orixás africanos no Brasil relacionados com a cor branca e a criação do mundo.
> 
> 
> 
> Oxalá na Umbanda
> Oxalá no Batuque
> Orixalá no Xambá


From wikipédia

A palavra "oxalá" em Portugal é muito utilizada exactamente com o sentido que perguntou ter ou seja "de tomara que" :

"Oxalá hoje não chova que eu quero ir para a praia" 

"Oxalá hoje o Brasil ganhe aos EUA"

A palavra é um remanescente da influência árabe e muçulmana tanto na África magrebina e sub-sariana e ainda em Portugal e Espanha onde estiveram cerca de 800 anos, desde Período da conquista territorial e dos governadores (711-756) à A dinastia nasrida do reino de Granada (1238-1492).

A palavra derivou de uma suplica ao Deus muçulmano para "um desejo genérico", a wishful thinking.


----------



## Denis555

Eu sou do Nordeste (Recife) e nunca usei "oxalá" na minha vida, embora conheça a palavra, equivale a "ojalá" em espanhol. No Brasil "oxalá" é _substituído_ pelas expressões "tomara" ou "quem me dera". Essa última usada bastante na música Índios da Legião Urbana.


----------



## coolbrowne

Concordo com *Denis555*


Denis555 said:


> Eu sou do Nordeste (Recife) e nunca usei "oxalá" na minha vida, embora conheça a palavra...


Embora a Bahia seja atualmente parte da Região Nordeste (antigamente era parte da extinta Região Leste, junto com SE, ES, MG, RJ e DF/GB), há diferenças significativas entre costumes e tradições do _Nordeste tradicional_ (PI, CE, RN, PB, *PE*, AL) e aquelas baianas (aliás, há também diferenças entre a área de Salvador, dentro do Recôncavo Baiano, e o resto da Bahia). De qualquer forma, mesmo em Salvador nunca ouvi "Oxalá" como interjeição com este sentido:





antitese.br said:


> "Oxalá" é uma interjeição equivalente a "ah meu deus!"...


Sempre ouvi os baianos (Eita gente boa! ) usarem como substantivo, em referência a uma das divindades das práticas religiosas de origem africana.

Como interjeição, concordo com os demais foreiros: embora se saiba que significa "tomara que" ou "quem dera que", nunca ouvi alguém realmente dizer isto, exceto como piada ou citação _verbatim_ de terceiros.


----------



## vf2000

Meu pai Oxalá
Composição: Vinicius de Moraes / Toquinho

Meu pai Oxalá
É o rei
Venha me valer
Meu pai Oxalá
É o rei
Venha me valer


----------



## TiagoSun

Faz favor ,quem pode exemplificar uma frase com  palavra " oxalá" ou "tomara"?

Como:Oxalá que não chova. ou , Oxalá tudo vai bem!

não sei se seja certo ou não.

Obrigado!


----------



## almufadado

A divergência de uso/significado em Portugal e nno Brasil explica-se de forma simples :

- "Oxalá" entra no Brasil por via dos escravos africanos e fica integrado nos seus rituais religiosos, sendo que _Oxalá_ é o Orixá associado à criação do mundo e da espécie humana.

- "Oxalá" fica em Portugal como herança da ocupação Árabe, e transforma-se do "_wa xa illah_" (_Inshallah)_, sendo que é uma interjeição com o mesmo sentido "Deus queira".

Fico pois com a impressão clara que a influência nos dois é árabe.


----------



## vf2000

TiagoSun said:


> Faz favor ,quem pode exemplificar uma frase com  palavra " oxalá" ou "tomara"?
> Como:Oxalá que não chova. ou , Oxalá tudo vai bem!



Tomara que chova três dias sem parar.
Tomara que tudo saia bem.
Tomara que tudo dê certo.
Tomara que você entenda meu exemplo.


----------



## TiagoSun

Entendi já!
Muito obrigado! Os dois amigos anteriores.


----------



## coolbrowne

Oxalá não pede "que" mas requer o subjuntivo





TiagoSun said:


> Oxalá que não chova
> Oxalá vá tudo bem


----------



## schluckauf

oi..

alg. saberia me explicar a diferença entre quem dera e tomara? falo espanhol e ingles e nao achei nenhuma correspondencia..
obrigado

schluckauf


----------



## Vanda

schluckauf said:


> Oi..
> 
> Alguém saberia me explicar a diferença entre quem dera e tomara? Falo espanhol e inglês e não achei nenhuma correspondência..
> Obrigado
> 
> schluckauf



Temos uma discussão sobre oxalá, quem dera, aqui.

Edit: acabei juntando ao imenso tópico oxalá que abrange todos os termos relacionados.
Vejam acima.

PS: Não se esqueça das maiúsculas.


----------



## machadinho

schluckauf, nunca pensei na distinção mas vou tentar uma resposta.

"Quem me dera" usamos para uma expectativa que julgamos pouco provável ou mesmo impossível: "Quem me dera ser uma estrela do cinema!".

"Tomara" usamos para uma expectativa que julgamos provável e queremos realmente que se realize: "Tomara que a gente consiga viajar juntos para praia!"

Entendeu?


----------



## Istriano

Eu nunca uso oxalá e é bem provável que eu erre na hora de usar: _oxalá que ele chegue _... _*tomara que ele chegue*._


----------



## GOODVIEW

machadinho said:


> schluckauf, nunca pensei na distinção mas vou tentar uma resposta.
> 
> "Quem me dera" usamos para uma expectativa que julgamos pouco provável ou mesmo impossível: "Quem me dera ser uma estrela do cinema!".
> 
> "Tomara" usamos para uma expectativa que julgamos provável e queremos realmente que se realize: "Tomara que a gente consiga viajar juntos para praia!"
> 
> Entendeu?



Muito bem colocado, Machadinho.


----------



## Outsider

Estou plenamente de acordo com o Machadinho. Quanto a _oxalá_, para mim abrange os sentidos quer de _tomara_ quer de _quem (me) dera_.


----------



## Fredjo

My "Historia da literatura portuguesa" by António José Saraiva and Óscar Lopes states that the word "oxala" meaning "if only ( the God would allow)" was brought to Portugal in the times of Arabic occupation of southern Potugal, that means much earlier than the conquests of Brasil has taken place.


----------



## reka39

Hello! I know that 'tomara' is followed by the conjuntivo, but in a sentence I have a doubt on the use of the imperfeito do conjuntivo or the presente do conjuntivo. Here it is the sentence: 'ainda precisava de falar com o Pedro. Tomara que ele não ______ (ir-se) embora já. Do you have any suggestions? Perhaps the use of the imperfeito in the first sentence suggests me to use the imperfeito do conjuntivo in the second sentence. I don't know. Thanks for the help.


----------



## XiaoRoel

O  arabismo *oxalá*, comum com o galego, e vindo através do espanhol, não  significa "_se deus quiser_", senão "_*queira deus*_", e na sintaxe é uma  mensagem completa que requer uma subordinada substantiva no modo  conjuntivo introduzida ou não pela conjunção *que*.


----------



## Istriano

reka39 said:


> Hello! I know that 'tomara' is followed by the conjuntivo, but in a sentence I have a doubt on the use of the imperfeito do conjuntivo or the presente do conjuntivo. Here it is the sentence: 'ainda precisava de falar com o Pedro. Tomara que ele não ______ (ir-se) embora já. Do you have any suggestions? Perhaps the use of the imperfeito in the first sentence suggests me to use the imperfeito do conjuntivo in the second sentence. I don't know. Thanks for the help.


_Tomara que ele não se tenha ido já._


----------



## reka39

Thanks, Istriano. In the solution I found ‘se vá’.


----------



## blackshark

machadinho said:


> schluckauf, nunca pensei na distinção mas vou tentar uma resposta.
> 
> "Quem me dera" usamos para uma expectativa que julgamos pouco provável ou mesmo impossível: "Quem me dera ser uma estrela do cinema!".
> 
> "Tomara" usamos para uma expectativa que julgamos provável e queremos realmente que se realize: "Tomara que a gente consiga viajar juntos para praia!"
> 
> Entendeu?





Outsider said:


> Estou plenamente de acordo com o Machadinho. Quanto a _oxalá_, para mim abrange os sentidos quer de _tomara_ quer de _quem (me) dera_.



Olá galera, gostaria de saber se às vezes é possível usar também o termo "quiçá" na mesma acepção de "oxalá", e se nesse caso é mais parecido no sentido com "quem me dera" ou com "tomara que" como Machadinho explicou acima.

Por exemplo achei no site dicionarioinformal.com.br essas duas frases:
*quiçá* cheguemos logo!
*quiçá* ela venha amanhã!


----------



## anaczz

Quiçá tem sentido diferente de oxalá.
Oxalá conforme as explicações anteriores, significa tomara que, deus permita, etc.
Quiçá significa talvez ou provavelmente

Oxalá cheguemos logo! indica um desejo, um pedido
Quiçá cheguemos logo. indica uma possibilidade, uma previsão


----------



## Krystoffer

A anaczz está correta. "Quiçá" significa, literalmente, "quem sabe".



> QUIÇÁ. adv. 1. talvez; porventura. [do latim _quid sapit_ "quem sabe"].



Mais um exemplo:
_Se corrermos, conseguiremos acabar o trabalho no sábado - *quiçá *ainda antes._


----------



## blackshark

obrigado, já conhecia o normal uso de "quiçá"...  
mas aqueles exemplos que encontrei (*quiçá* cheguemos logo! *quiçá* ela venha amanhã!) me confundiram as ideias, e pensei que talvez às vezes podesse ter um sentido parecido a "oxalá".


----------



## coolbrowne

De acordo com *anaczz* e *Krystoffer* quanto ao sentido específico de *quiçá*. Mas (comunque) sua observação também tem mérito:





blackshark said:


> ... pensei que talvez às vezes p*u*desse ter um sentido parecido *com* "oxalá".


Com seu excelente português, aposto que não esqueceu o italiano. Sendo assim, "magari" é um equivalente quase perfeito. Segundo o Dizionario di Italiano del Corriere, "esprime auspicio, desiderio o rimpianto" (ou seja, tomara, oxalá) mas também "con tono meno enfatico, nel senso di 'sì, se possibile'" (quiçá, _i.e._, quem sabe?, dúvida, mas com uma conotação de esperança positiva)

Saluti


----------



## blackshark

coolbrowne said:


> De acordo com *anaczz* e *Krystoffer* quanto ao sentido específico de *quiçá*. Mas (comunque) sua observação também tem mérito:Com seu excelente português, aposto que não esqueceu o italiano. Sendo assim, "magari" é um equivalente quase perfeito. Segundo o Dizionario di Italiano del Corriere, "esprime auspicio, desiderio o rimpianto" (ou seja, tomara, oxalá) mas também "con tono meno enfatico, nel senso di 'sì, se possibile'" (quiçá, _i.e._, quem sabe?, dúvida, mas com uma conotação de esperança positiva)
> 
> Saluti



Obrigado pelas correções, muito úteis  
Pelo que consegui entender, acho que *tomara que *corresponde mais no Italiano ao nosso "spero/speriamo che", enquanto  *quem me dera* a "magari". *Oxalá* tem o mesmo sentido das duas expressões. Quanto a *quiçá*, não entendi... então pode ter raramente também um significado parecido na fala coloquial ou não?


----------



## Krystoffer

blackshark said:


> Quanto a *quiçá*, não entendi... então pode ter raramente também um significado parecido na fala coloquial ou não?



Embora "*quiçá*" signifique "quem sabe, talvez", acredito que essas expressões podem ser usadas para exprimir um desejo, desde que seja uma aspiração bastante improvável de se realizar, uma esperança vaga, utilizando-se de forma exclamativa. Por exemplo:

_"Como eu gostaria de conseguir este emprego! *Quiçá*!/Quem sabe!"_


----------



## machadinho

Será que existe uma versão em italiano do _Quiçá quiçá quiçá_ do Osvaldo Farrés? 

—espanhol—
Siempre que te pregunto
Que, cuándo, cómo y dónde
Tú siempre me respondes
Quizás, quizás, quizás ...
—fim—


----------



## blackshark

Ahahaha, existe sim!  A tradução é claramente "chissà" (literalmente "chi sa" = quem sabe).
Mas, de qualquer jeito, parece-me que há uma substancial diferença de  sentido entre esse uso do advérbio na música e o exemplo do Krystoffer_ "Como eu gostaria de conseguir este emprego! *Quiçá*!/Quem sabe!"_ e os que escrevi acima, que é precisamente o uso que me interessa. Não é bastante parecido com o sentido de um* "Oxalá/Quem me dera *fosse assim!*" *?


----------



## Krystoffer

blackshark said:


> Ahahaha, existe sim!  A tradução é claramente "chissà" (literalmente "chi sa" = quem sabe).
> Mas, de qualquer jeito, parece-me que há uma substancial diferença de  sentido entre esse uso do advérbio na música e o exemplo do Krystoffer_ "Como eu gostaria de conseguir este emprego! *Quiçá*!/Quem sabe!"_ e os que escrevi acima, que é precisamente o uso que me interessa. Não é bastante parecido com o sentido de um* "Oxalá/Quem me dera *fosse assim!*" *?



Sim, blackshark, é muito semelhante. O que releva na discussão é que as expressões *oxalá* e *quiçá* não são sinônimas, mas, conforme as nuances do uso concreto da língua, podem assumir conotação parecida.


----------



## blackshark

Valeu, nunca pensei que fossem sinônimos


----------

